# Spice cous cous



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Icelands now sell spice sensation cous cous with vegetables and sunflower seeds in 150g packets for 60p.

Chicken/turkey

Brocolli

Spice cous cous

Red onion

Olive oil

Swear down, the cous cous is mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Forgot to mention that a packet will serve 3 but to most people on here maybe 1 lol, not bad for 60p


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

A good healthy source of carbs. Breaks the monotony of rice, pasta and potatoes.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pasta, potatoes and rice are bland, but cous cous is something different  taste far better than all the 3.


----------

